# pingga



## Gulo (Nov 20, 2003)

pingga or dos manos

does anyone here trains with this pilipino style of wooden sword fighting?thanks:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2003)

No one?


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 7, 2003)

From a previous post:



> Use of longer weapons like the tapado may be a reflection of their use as staffs and poles in everyday life:
> 
> "Longer impact weapons include the bangaw, a straight staff of rattan running approximately forty-four inches. Specifically, however, the staff is measured by the distance from the ground to the individual practioner's sternum. The bangkaw is generally held by both hands at one end, and wielded in much the same manner as the kampilan. Another two-handed impact weapon is the pingga, a traditional load-carrying pole of the magpuputo (rice cake venders), magtataho (bean curd venders), and the maglalako ng kulambo't kumot (mosquito net and blanket venders). Pingga are three to four foot lengths of flattened bamboo used for transporting various goods and for fighting; its techniques, too, are based on those of the kampilan."
> (Mark Wiley, Filipino Martial Culture, p. 125).
> ...



Use of the term "dos manos" might denote that the weapon is used with both hands, as desribed above.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 8, 2003)

Dos Manos is part of the Ilustrisimo style.

Vince


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> *Dos Manos is part of the Ilustrisimo style.
> 
> Vince *



Two hands on a longer weapon?  Or Double Stick (in San Miguel Eskrima it's called "Dos Armas")?

Best,

Steve


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *Two hands on a longer weapon?  Or Double Stick (in San Miguel Eskrima it's called "Dos Armas")?
> 
> Best,
> ...



Two handed on a longer weapon around 44'' long. It is used in a simiar way as regular single stick.

Vince


----------



## Gulo (Dec 8, 2003)

i have seen pictures of filipinos with swords hanging from their waists that drags all the way to the ground!

i'm sure occupational forces forbade these kind of weapons long ago and all we see now are the smaller sword and dagger translated into sticks.

i've heard stories during ww2 that these systems were used against a samurai(officer) and were victorious. maybe the katana wielder thought the swordshaped piece of wood is nothing of a match.

dos manos from the Ilustrisimo style can be seen from the kali tape series #4 (i believe) as shown by Mr. Rickets. two handed system on a wooden staff. the strikes are similar to those we are already familiar with (doce pares).

in the deeper Tagalog region, the system is also called 'yantok'.

i wonder where Mr Wiley had seen the those vendors using their flattened and somewhat flexible sticks for defending themselves against tough guys. i remember they have knives, very big knives:rofl:


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 8, 2003)

Called ananangkil in SME:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/ananangkil.htm.

Ananangkil is slightly longer - about 50 inches.

Best, 

Steve


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1898


----------



## san miguel eskrima (Dec 11, 2003)

In San Miguel Eskrima the "Dos Manos/Ananangkil" is also called "GAHAB' or duha ka kamut as taught by one of the original disciple of GM Momoy in Cebu. Majority of the San Miguel Eskrima masters in Cebu are very proficient with the long stick (50-52").

Mabuhay, Sinugdanan ug Kataposan,

Magtutudlo Ramon Rubia, San Miguel Eskrima Asosasyon, USA

www.sanmigueleskrima.com


----------

